
Google Europe is hiring UNIX sysadmins (Dublin, London, Zurich) - ez77
http://www.google.com/intl/en/jobs/landing/emeaunix/index.html
======
ez77
Being an EU national, I wish I was qualified to apply, but I'm sure an HNer
will make it. Good luck to all the applicants!

------
bhiggins
Who wants to work at Google anymore?

